# Архив старых тем >  Артдизайн от Александра Потопяк

## Шураша

Представляю работы, выполненные в разные годы, в разных техниках. Будут вопросы - с удовольствием отвечу.
[

----------


## Шураша

Странно, около суток картинки были, потом исчезли. Будем по другому.

----------


## PAN

> Странно, около суток картинки были, потом исчезли.


Ссылки на некий ресурс блокируются большинством площадок инета...

----------


## Шураша

А вот пасхальные штучки.

----------


## Mazaykina

Какие работы замечательные!!!  :Ok:  Здорво! Представляю, как они смотрятся в живую. Это ж объемные работы. Класс!
На счет картинок. Если вы кликните на этот значок [IMG]http://*********ru/35951.gif[/IMG] то сможете напрямую с компьютера вытянуть изображения, их точно не удалят. Проверено годами. :Aga:  Копируете первую или вторую ссылку и вставляете ее сюда

----------


## Mazaykina

Ждем продолжения!

----------


## Валерьевна

Штучки и картины замечательные!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower: 



> Будут вопросы - с удовольствием отвечу.


Будут! Потому, как, интересные работы, оригинальные, и хочется знать что и, как и из чего. Отсюда вытекает вопрос первый - есть ли авторские названия работ? Или предусмотрен полёт фантазии для любующегося ими?  :Oj:

----------


## Шураша

Кулоны, из "чего бог послал", на берегу моря.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1432504.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********ru/1424312.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1425336.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********ru/1423288.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Шураша

По поводу названий. Работы - не сюжетные, поэтому и названия как то не просятся. Есть рабочие имена, для себя, но к работам они вряд ли что добавят. А я продолжаю. Кулоны, те что выше, делались дома из обработанных осколков, а вот эти - прямо на берегу моря, сидя у палатки. Из инструментов: нож(отверстия, расколы), наждачка(обработка краёв), клей ПВА.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1400760.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1391544.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1379256.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1378232.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Шураша

И ещё.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1384380.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1441727.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, за полёт фантазии!  :flower: 
Кулоны настолько разнообразные и оригинальные – КРАСОТА!!! :Vah: 
_Вот как мне задавать вопросы по картинам, описывать о какой хочу спросить? Давайте хоть рабочие названия, или буду обзывать их на своё усмотрение._:biggrin:
Очень понравилась чёрно-белая «Ночь».  :Ok: 
Просто спрошу, из чего и как? Интересно.  Какие работы можно делать с детьми? 
Смотрели с сыном Вашу страничку. Я любовалась, восхищалась кулонами, увлекла-таки его. 
Парень обещал попробовать сделать маме (то есть мне) что-нибудь похожее. Теперь на море будет ходить озадаченный поиском материала, собирать 


> "чего бог послал", на берегу моря.


 (точно!) . 
Пусть составляет композиции, развивает творчество, вкус и т.д.  
*Спасибо за идею и за мастерство!!!*  :flower:

----------


## Шураша

Эта ссылка http://www.rapidshare.ru/1565766 на первую главу моей, ещё неопубликованной работы по артдизайну. Файл - в Wordе. Там как раз описывается технология изготовления чёрно-белых работ.
По части работы по дизайну с детьми, у меня имеется большой "фотобанк" работ моих учеников, в разнообразнейших техниках. Если будет запрос могу выложить.

----------


## Бирюза

Саша!  :Ok: Работы просто замечательные !  :Ok: Очень понравилось! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Olgica

*Шураша*,
Саша, а рыбья кость какой породы?

----------


## Шураша

> *Шураша*,
> Саша, а рыбья кость какой породы?


Оля, эта рыба так быстро преставилась, что не успела представиться. По моему, была вкусная...

----------


## Lentina

Кулоны просто класс! Очень понравились.
Неужели на ПВА так хорошо держится?...

----------


## Шураша

> Кулоны просто класс! Очень понравились.
> Неужели на ПВА так хорошо держится?...


ПВА держит хорошо, но есть один недостаток, перламутр может отслаиваться и элементы могут отвалиться вместе с кусочком основания. Во многом это подстраховываю тем, что покрываю всё бесцветным лаком. Набивая это сообщение, подумал, что можно попробовать прогрунтовать основу праймером(это укрепляющая грунтовка).

----------


## Астриск

Шураша, хотелось бы увидеть и другие работы с использованием природного материала. из года в год тащу домой "несметные" морские богатства, но пока не нашла применения морскому коньку, маленькому крабику, камешкам, ракушкам  (не только с черного, но и с азовского) - обыденно не хочется, а на что-то эдакое ума-фантазии маловато. Может, подкините идейку? Спасибо.

----------


## Шураша

Вот композиция из морских материалов, (была ранее загруженна, но почему то изчезла.
Не понимаю, картинки с Rapidshare не загружаются.

----------


## Шураша



----------


## Шураша

Ну вот, стали загружаться. 
Публикую  работы моих учеников 10-13лет.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Шураша

Основой композиции мугут решётки из камыша, борщевика, трубника, лозы.... Монотипии или расплывы из красок на ткани, бумаге, наждачной бумаге, на основании засыпанном песком на клею.... В вашем случае это может быть морское дно. Псевдоцветочные композиции лучше всего делать из осколков ракушек, обкатанных волнами и превращенных в подобие лепестков.

----------


## Шураша

Что-то это достало. Картинки то грузятся, а чаще - нет. Кучу времени трачу, ничего не понимаю.... Попробую в следующий раз.

----------


## frikadella

Жаль, что нет картинок в теме, но судя по фото брошей и кулонов они так-же хороши :Yes4:

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Ух ты, круто!  :Ok:

----------

